# green 6 year old



## LilTicketyBoo (1 June 2016)

I have a now 6 year old cob who I got one year ago, however I am only going to be beginning to school him 'properly' as such soon. He had not done a lot with his previous owner (couldn't do a lap of trot without napping) and from I have got him he can walk, trot and canter. I was wondering what I can do next to get him riding in an outline niw that he is going forward? 

Any help is greatly appreciated &#128522;


----------



## Sukistokes2 (1 June 2016)

I'm pretty sure there are more qualified people who will give you super advice on here then me. However, I just wanted to say well done on getting him going in the school and I hope it goes well. He is still very young and inexperienced it will take him awhile to devlop the muscle and strength to maintain an " outline" . At this stage keeping that forward momentum is what important. Once he is pushing from behind and using himself correctly and the strength is there he will start to come down.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (1 June 2016)

My advice is to resist the "endless schooling scenario", get out and about, hill work and walking to strengthen, a small feed with minerals and salt 365 days of the year, and a series of weekly lessons with a BHSII.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 June 2016)

Hack him, using lots of hills to strengthen him, always riding forwards from the leg to the hand.  As he gets stronger he will seek the contact and be able to maintain the contact, when that is established he will find his school work easier.  You can do so much out hacking, leg yield, transitions up and down the paces and within the pace by using half halt.  Use different terrain to get him to be responsible for balancing himself.

Never under estimate how hard it is for a young horse, especially a heavier type, to work in a small area.


----------



## muddy_grey (1 June 2016)

As others have said hacking is great.  I wouldn't focus to much on "outline" but make sure he is going forward and that you have a contact.  Work on getting him responsive to your aids.  Not just stop and go but bending, turning and moving away from your leg.  Don't forget you can do this out hacking too.


----------

